# Anyone tried Peachtree dovetail system?



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.ptreeusa.com/ptree_dovetail_system.htm

Anyone used this? I'm building a sliding trash-can-drawer for my kitchen that will be about 24" tall, and I wanted to dovetail it, just to try my hand before I ruined some good wood. Looking at the commercially available jigs out there, 12" jigs seem fairly cost effective but getting over that it's hard to find anything in the sub-$400 range. Short of one of the el-cheapo Harbor Freight templates, this looked like a reasonably affordable option. Anyone have an opinion?

Or, can I use the 12" Leigh or PC jig "twice" for the added length? I don't know enough about how they work (never used one up close) but if you can double the jig up, why do they bother making a $500 24" version?

Thoughts? 

Thanks!
Darel


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

The product you linked to looks a lot like the Keller jig. You might be able to find some more reviews and information if you search for the Keller.

For about the same money, you can buy the Porter Cable 4212. It is simple to use, and rock solid. You can use the template guides from it in a very similar fashion to the Keller. I couldn't find it easily, but there is a supplemental manual that discusses the more advanced procedures. If you search for it, I am sure it is on the web.

Edit - I couldn't find the manual, here is a link to the advanced techniques video -http://www.deltaportercable.com/jigs/dovetail/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have this jig*

http://www.ptreeusa.com/ptree_dovetail_system.htm
But I haven't used it yet. I was very impressed with the demo at a woodworkers show at Gibraltar Trade Center, and the price was $150.00, roughly half off, so I had to have it. I have Jet half blind jigs each set for a specific size, since the set up is a pain. These were only $30.00 on sale. I 've got to get into making dovetails, since they add such a great appearance to chests, boxes and such. I'll let you know how it works...it may be a while. See if you can get the show discount somehow. Mine is the 30" long, for blanket chests and so forth. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Darel, did you end up going with the peachtree set up?

Bill, did you ever get a chance to use yours and do you endorse it?

I've been searching for a while and like the bearing bit set up, just wanted get some feedback before I spend the money. Thanks guys.

-Al


----------

